# Need critques to help me grow



## Gregory Krazed Roberts (Sep 19, 2017)

I drew these and watercolored them. Im new at mixing colors and understanding practical application of tints and tones and shades along with the theories. My goal is to get some form of realism to my monster creations any help would be greatly appreciated. I have a book of my art going on involving these guys im just looking for any help you can offer to help me advance. Message me here or on my instaG @GregoryKrazed_art


----------



## mcjstudio (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey!

Your illustrations are really nice. The fact that you choose to draw somethings a lot people would not do, is a big plus. I would like to suggest that you play more with the gradients in different colors and tones. First instance, the're several tones of brown and playing with the gradient of three or four different tones can give your illustration more vibrancy. 

I hope this helps .

instagram: mcjstudio_art
www.mcj-studio.com


----------

